# 2015 Outback 326Rl



## ba3darcher

I am new to this site and the wife and I are getting ready to buy a new travel trailer. This is not our first one but will hopefully be our last. We have pretty much decided on this particular model which is head and shoulders better than are old trailer that is 14 years old. Can anyone tell me what we need to be aware of when purchasing this trailer? Also if anyone has this particular model what are your likes or dislikes? Have you had any problems? I appreciate the input and look forward to being a part of this forum.


----------



## Hitcher

Think about your TV. The rear of the trailer makes for a pretty hard ride. You may want to make something to slip under that television for a little support while in motion. It may never be an issue but if it is, it'll be too late. Have a great time in your new rig, it's beautiful.


----------

